# Tractor of the Month November



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

This month's profiled tractor is the Simplicity Garden Tractor owned by Argee!

http://cdn.tractorforum.com/images/1/5/5/thumb3_img011.jpg​
For more information in this garden tractor follow this link!

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/simplicity-garden-tractor-116.html


Congrats Argee I will be in touch!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats there Argee! That is a great looking tractor! Looks like it has some serious pulling power.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed they are little mules.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks all ..yes indeed, it has some pulling power. It has a little 12 HP cast iron Kohler in it with some great low end grunt. I have a 19 HP that I'm thinking of swapping out. This tractor is now the dedicated garden beast.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Great looking tractor, Argee. Congratulations!


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks tough sure wish they still made them like that. oh those were the days.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Tough is a good description! This model was developed and designed by Allis Chalmers. It has a heavy duty frame surrounding a cast iron transaxle. The steering axle is massive and is so heavy duty that the snow plow mounts to it. I could go on and on bestowing its better qualities. Basically it's a vintage mini ag tractor.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Argee said:


> Tough is a good description! This model was developed and designed by Allis Chalmers. It has a heavy duty frame surrounding a cast iron transaxle. The steering axle is massive and is so heavy duty that the snow plow mounts to it. I could go on and on bestowing its better qualities. Basically it's a vintage mini ag tractor.


Fine lookin' GT..edro:


----------



## JohnDeereAddict (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice job. Nice to see you are keeping busy.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Congratulations Randy! :clap:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

memmurphy said:


> Congratulations Randy! :clap:


Hey thanks memmurphy! Been a long time. Good to see some familiar names.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ken N Tx said:


> Fine lookin' GT..edro:


Thanks Ken!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Congrats Randy , I like those little"ag tractors"


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Don! I like them too....they're built like little tanks. I'm looking for an old "Economy" tractor to restore. What you've done with old iron is an inspiration for anyone getting into to old tractors!


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Save yourself some frame modifications and install a kohler 16hp single, your not going to get much better torque out of the 19 than the K341, besides if that's a KT19 the only place I would install it would be on ebay, design flaw was a killer to kohler on both the KT17 and KT19 literally almost bankrupted the engine side of the business. My Simplicity 7016 with a Kohler K341 went through 30+ inches of virgin hard snow, no problem, not for 10-20 feet, but a several hundred yard long driveway. I got videos to prove it. The extra 3 hp may not make up for the extra weight over the front axle.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

GTcollector said:


> Save yourself some frame modifications and install a kohler 16hp single, your not going to get much better torque out of the 19 than the K341, besides if that's a KT19 the only place I would install it would be on ebay, design flaw was a killer to kohler on both the KT17 and KT19 literally almost bankrupted the engine side of the business. My Simplicity 7016 with a Kohler K341 went through 30+ inches of virgin hard snow, no problem, not for 10-20 feet, but a several hundred yard long driveway. I got videos to prove it. The extra 3 hp may not make up for the extra weight over the front axle.


I have a K301 in it now and I have a K361 that I plan on installing in its place.


----------

